# stuck on a movie



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ever have a movie that you just could not stop watching lol. I have fell in love with the movie twilight. I can not stop playing it. It has been playing non stop in my den for the past three days. Now I know I'm a little weriod and I have an obsession with vampires and the immortal but this movie graps me in a new way. To love a vampire and not be immortal would be like a complete tease of what you could have to have a immortal love you but can't bare to change you and would rather watch you grow old and die this would drive me insane. I would be screaming f***er bite me!!!!!!! lmfao. Ok ya'll are going to think im a complete freak now


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Nah you ain't a freak..LOL

I'm gonna have to check that movie out..I didn't think i would like it but it doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah I thought it was pretty good. Its a chick flick so the men probably won't like it and it moves at a melow pace. Not a slow one but kind of laid back. More of a romantic flick with vampires instead of the classic vampire movie lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't care for Vampires at all. My osn thinks they are pretty cool.

I got stuck on a movie when I was younger. It was Bless the Beast and Children. I watched it everytime it came on the tv. I now own it. I very good movie.

Oh I don't think you are weird.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Remember the first Highlander movie? he was immortal and *couldn't* change his wife. Watched her grow old and die.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

a friend of mine told me it wasn't a very good movie....hmm I'm going to have to check it out on my own!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Vampires SUCK!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

That was a kick ass movie! I agree with telling him to bite me! lol That would be torture, but I heard a 2nd and 3rd part of the movie are supposed to come out.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Vampires SUCK!


lmfao andy that moive SUCK'S !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my gf loves twilight, she read all the books then made me wacth the movie at the theater. the movie could have been good but the prodution looked cheap and cheesey


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Mmmmm I watched pulp fiction a good dozen times trying to figure out what eason that damn brief case LOL. I also use to play forest gump non stop army apt. Such a good plot on both those movies.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am stuck on the movie Tin Man. I love that movie. New age Wizard of OZ and much better! I know Wizard of OZ is a classic but I never cared for it. Tin man is MUCH better =)


----------



## TacoFlavoredKisses (Apr 2, 2009)

You should read the series.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm totally stuck on Never Back Down at the moment. Love fighting movies!!!!


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Mmmmm I watched pulp fiction a good dozen times trying to figure out *what eason that damn brief case *LOL. I also use to play forest gump non stop army apt. Such a good plot on both those movies.


Marcellus Wallace soul


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yah i heard thats what it was... is that why theres a bandaid on the bakc of his kneck?

Another movie i got stuck on was Shawshank Redemption... Its one of my favorite books of all time (very short book) and stephen king is a phenomenal writer. "Get busy living ot get busy dyin"


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Books are much better than the movie, they should have put more money on the effects for sure, but over all I thought Twilight was pretty well done.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Yah i heard thats what it was... is that why theres a bandaid on the bakc of his kneck?
> 
> Another movie i got stuck on was Shawshank Redemption... Its one of my favorite books of all time (very short book) and stephen king is a phenomenal writer. "Get busy living ot get busy dyin"


Perhaps I should clarify-Tarantino has never publicly stated what the contents of the case were. It is speculated to be Marcellis's soul(the band aid covering where it was extracted from his neck), or to be heroin. A light bulb was placed in the case to make it illuminated. I think it was his soul, that would a Tarantinoish thing for it to be, the reason it was never said in the movie is because that would eat into the already huge plot. Just MO.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

momento, the number 13, vannila sky, gone baby gone,


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smith family kennels said:


> I would be screaming f***er bite me!!!!!!!


 Yep yep! Finally got to watch it yesterday. Good movie.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

nate said:


> lmfao andy that moive SUCK'S !!!!!!!!!!


YOU SUCK! Just cause your not a hot Vamp Nate. Laura making you dress up like a vampire? Hehehehehe


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail. 
The greatest comedy ever! :rofl:


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i saw the movie.. and i really did not liked it..
too much teenage movie for me..
im more into horror/gore/sc fiction, movies
I LOVE ZOMBIES !!


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm into actual horror/sci-fi/cheesy exploitation cinema too. For some reason, a movie like Twilight(alot of people tell me its good, but the kind of people who's judgement I don't trust movies), seems like one of those fad kind of things. But then again, I saw Slumdog Millionaire(which is heavily hyped) and thought it was excellent. Chances of me watchin Twilight are nil.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

It was too girly for nate. See I am a vampire junky I own all the Anne Rice vampire chronicles except 2 and I am fixing to start on this series. I had to watch the movie first cause I know the books are always better. See I read Interview with a vampire then saw the movie and it pissed me off cause the movie sucked compared to the book and then I read the vampire Lestat and Queen of the Damned which were thrown together in one movie the Queen of the Damned and I bitched all the way through that movie too cause it left out to much. So I watched the movie first now Im going to go read the book. Then Ill read the next book. Then watch the next movie, then read Full Moon. Im trying to make it so I dont screw up the movies this time. 

Nate knows im a vamp. Junky I think it freaks him out sometimes lmao


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay I watched Twilight and I loved the movie. It's a movie that guy's and girls could watch. Love story side for the girls freakin vampires for the guy's now I have to read the books which I heard only get better. Besides this movie 300 was constantly in my dvd player and actually still is gonna watch it again right now.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I did not care for the movie at all! I thought it could have been done so much better. If you watch the special features you will see that the director is a complete airhead and had no idea how to properly direct the actors or the scenes. They have replaced her with the director from the Golden Compass but I am not holding out much hope for New Moon (based on the second book) because they have a limited budget and even less time. It can't possibly be as poorly done as the first one. 

Althought if people who have not read the books and are not wrapped up in the hype about it can follow the story and like it even though the production of the film was poorly done then it must be a damn good story!

Read the books. Don't wait and see the movies first. Once you pick up the first book you won't be able to put the books down.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

same thing here i have been playing it alot too and i want jacob then i want edward omg..... yummy vampire even yummier native american man yay cant wait for moonlight to come out! better not use different actors or i will freak out


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> I'm into actual horror/sci-fi/cheesy exploitation cinema too. For some reason, a movie like Twilight(alot of people tell me its good, but the kind of people who's judgement I don't trust movies), seems like one of those fad kind of things. But then again, I saw Slumdog Millionaire(which is heavily hyped) and thought it was excellent. Chances of me watchin Twilight are nil.


i cant get into slum dog millionaire it doesnt keep my attention i hate subtitles (unless its anime)


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> YOU SUCK! Just cause your not a hot Vamp Nate. Laura making you dress up like a vampire? Hehehehehe


:rofl: I am hot and i dont need mind control to be that way or hollywood make up
vamp are nocturnal and goth that moive made them look like ***'s and pircy girl's wtf :curse: damnit if they all could walk in the day time we would all be bleed dry 
and for hot look at AALIYAH in queen of the damned  thats a hot vampire or Kate beckinsale :hammer: in under world 
damnit blade hell even the red head hunter chick was hot 
and the bad moives Blood rain kristana loken and michel rodriguez where smoken 
and dusk till dawn the dance with the snake need i say more


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

SOOOO yeah i'm a bit of a book freak and i waited for months waiting for Twilight to come out.. I went to the midnight showing expecting to see the most amazing thing of my life..... noooooooo.

It was SHIT compared to the books. the book goes into so much detail and is just so good and so... well, i liked it a toooon. the movie does not do the book ANY justice. after the book, you will look at the movie and go WOW that is horrible i can't believe anybody could mess up a book so badly. the acting was horrible, i HATE robert pattinson or whatever his name is. the book basically says that edward is supposed to be like the hottest guy around. he is absolutely hideous and ESPECIALLY in twilight. he is not good looking his voice sucks and seriously, the part where they are just climbin up the tree like it's no big deal.... um, nobody does that and it looked like ..... lol i cant even talk about it. or watch the movie anymore. it makes me sick.

i am happily waiting to see new moon because i cant wait to see how they do the.... oh well some of you havent read the book so i cant wait to see how they do 'jacob and his brothers' next movie, but i'm REALLY crossing my fingers that it'll be better. x.x


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

nate said:


> and for hot look at AALIYAH in queen of the damned


Boooo! She acted like she had a mental retardation issue in that movie lmao! It was terrible


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> SOOOO yeah i'm a bit of a book freak and i waited for months waiting for Twilight to come out.. I went to the midnight showing expecting to see the most amazing thing of my life..... noooooooo.
> 
> It was SHIT compared to the books. the book goes into so much detail and is just so good and so... well, i liked it a toooon. the movie does not do the book ANY justice. after the book, you will look at the movie and go WOW that is horrible i can't believe anybody could mess up a book so badly. the acting was horrible, i HATE robert pattinson or whatever his name is. the book basically says that edward is supposed to be like the hottest guy around. he is absolutely hideous and ESPECIALLY in twilight. he is not good looking his voice sucks and seriously, the part where they are just climbin up the tree like it's no big deal.... um, nobody does that and it looked like ..... lol i cant even talk about it. or watch the movie anymore. it makes me sick.
> 
> i am happily waiting to see new moon because i cant wait to see how they do the.... oh well some of you havent read the book so i cant wait to see how they do 'jacob and his brothers' next movie, but i'm REALLY crossing my fingers that it'll be better. x.x


LOL not to mention that vampires probably don't have a 5 o'clock shadow and visible make-up. *shaking head* terrible just terrible!


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

ok enough about twilight how about crank? anyone into that movie and the new one they have coming out...... jason strathem is hot as all hell


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lmfao he need's better writer's caulse his new moive's laughable at best idk wtf happened after war


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

frufru-dog said:


> ok enough about twilight how about crank? anyone into that movie and the new one they have coming out...... jason strathem is hot as all hell


Ha! I love Crank. (The movie) LMAO


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I watched Marley and Me. It was funny as hell to the end then I squaled like a baby. I can't watch it again its to sad


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I watched that one in the theater and bawled, then I rented it last weekend and made my husband watch it. His exact words were "that is an evil, sad movie! How dare you make me watch that!". He watched it with Brutus by his side and a box of kleenex - ha ha!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lmfao Laura watched it after i told her that moive made ole yellwer look like a happy moive not onley did she watch it she watched it WITH OUR SIX YEAR OLD son


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail.
> The greatest comedy ever! :rofl:


word........


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

Wheezie I loved momento, requiem for a dream all the movies like that....

I watched Fight Club like 100 times till I shaved my head to be a space monkey..lol

Right now im suggesting everyone without kids in the room at movie time go rent CHOKE.

Pretty pink box w a guys silohette and a womans legs hanging out his mouth...let me know if you rent it


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

My son has Twilight on the DVD right now, he has read all the books and just had to have the movie.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

YES MAN!!!!!!!!!! "Yes Man" is the greatest movie I have seen in a long time. I could not stop laughing!!! HE'S LIKE A FREAKING MIND GRENADE!! (Movie joke)


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

ummmmmmm I LOVE TWILIGHT!!!!!!!!!! I am addict...My husband says I am nuts........... I love Robert Pattinson..... TEAM Edward!!!.

Megan-- I agree the book is way better... I was so annoyed when I watch the movie.... But I do disagree about Robert Pattinson............ I think he's HOT!!!!


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

lostnadrm said:


> Wheezie I loved momento, requiem for a dream all the movies like that....
> 
> I watched Fight Club like 100 times till I shaved my head to be a space monkey..lol
> 
> ...


 Just rented choke yesterday, gonna watch it tommorow. I dig that guys work(Chuck whats his name, guy who writes the books). Cool, glad to see a recommendation. On a side note, my Dad got me to watch the new "The Day The Earth Stood Still," it was dreadful. Terrible. Words can almost do no justice to how poor I thought this movie was. The only thing that stopped me from lighting it on fire and throwing it off a cliff was the huge robot thing was kinda cool. Avoid this movie at all costs!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I read Choke, and found it to be a bit slow, and kind of over the top. Perhaps the movie does it a bit better?

If you guys think Twilight is the proverbial cat's meow, you should read Patricia Briggs' Mercedes Thompson novels, I just couldn't put them down:

Hurog: Published Works


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I am getting ready to start The Black Dagger Brotherhood. Heard they were good as well


----------

